# FreeBSD and noMMU architectures



## mmediouni (Feb 10, 2015)

Is there any infos somewhere about that?


----------



## Uniballer (Feb 10, 2015)

No.  AFAIK there is no option for that.


----------



## mmediouni (Feb 10, 2015)

Should it be easy to bring FreeBSD on that or there is an architectural limit][(the CPU I'm talking about has a user mode which only permits accesses to the heap and the stack, not a full-blown mode in the current RE state).


----------



## Uniballer (Feb 11, 2015)

What CPU are you considering this for?  Are you trying to build an environment for embedded devices, or a general-purpose computing platform?

Sounds like you will need a toolchain, and either removal of the memory management code, or a version that acquires and manages contiguous physical memory blocks in place of the code to handle paged segments.  Some system services will probably need to be rethought (see the differences list for uCLinux for ideas about this [more]), as well as process creation/management, etc.  I suspect it is a lot of work, but if somebody is willing to fund it then it might be fun.  Are you just looking for a BSD-licensed alternative to uCLinux?  Or is there another reason it needs to be BSD-based?


----------



## mmediouni (Feb 12, 2015)

It is the Broadcom VideoCore IV. (VPU unit, dual-core)
The only supported C compiler (C89 only) is the ACK (github.com/freeblob/ack-vc4).
FreeBSD is not using a lot of GNU exts in the source code.


----------

